# new deck, one wire unsure how to hookup



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

just got a Pioneer DEH-P7200, installed it in the car just fine. the only wire im unsure about is one thats supposed to hook up to the lighting system somehow....

its supposed to hook up so, then when i turn on the headlights, it dims the backlight on the deck (for night visibility). all the install paper says for the wire in the diag is _*"To lightnig switch terminal."*_ ???

i havent had time to go over the elec. diags for the car (lost manual somewhere, gotta find it); i was hoping maybe someone out here has a deck with the same feature and hooked it up.... maybe could help me out here?

its not utterly essential, but would be nice to get the job done completely, plus a trip to austin soon would make this helpful.

i have 2 wires leftover from stock meant for the old illumination system... wondering if i could hookone of those up to it, but afraid maybe it might fry something... or if i actually have to tap a wire outa the lighting terminal.

any info would be great.

*1993 Nissan Sentra XE 1.6L*


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

hm, i didnt run into any kind of problems like that with mine, but i just used a little wiring harness plug, i got it from an audio shop for 2 bucks. then you just splice the wires.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

when i got this car, the stock harness was not there (prev. owner did it to put in an aftermarket). so no uni harness for me.

i might have to risk it anyway...shouldn't be any different than the acc wire when it 'signals' the acc position, which i think is just having power supplied to it if i remember correctly... assuming so, one of those 2 unused illum. wires should be 'dead' until i flip the lights, which i guess could act as a 'signal'....or just end up giving off a lovely odor of fried silicon from the reciever :/

hopefully someone here has a similar dimmer hookup on their reciever, and knows which wire he used....


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

*Found it.*

Found the haynes manual just a few min after replying. after a brief look at the wiring diags, i used the wire from the lighting switch, which turned out to be common to one of the 2 illumination wires left over from the stock radio harness (red/blue stripe wire, which is the one i used). 

i tested it with a voltmeter to grnd... off-acc-on: no vdrop. once i hit the lights, sure enough, got a 12v drop. hooked it up to the radio's 'dimmer' wire, and now it works like it should (headlights on:OSD dimms).


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

If you hook up a meter to each of the wires and monitor them, you are looking for a wire that will give you approx. 12v dc whenever the lights are turned on, and 0v dc when they are turned off. Once you figure that out, connect your illumination wire from the aftermarket radio up to it and PRESTO!!! Night vision.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> If you hook up a meter to each of the wires and monitor them, you are looking for a wire that will give you approx. 12v dc whenever the lights are turned on, and 0v dc when they are turned off. Once you figure that out, connect your illumination wire from the aftermarket radio up to it and PRESTO!!! Night vision.


Hmmm he already has it done, so i dont think he needs suggestions from a newb that doesnt know what hes talking about.


----------



## UnKnOwN @uDiO (May 15, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> Hmmm he already has it done, so i dont think he needs suggestions from a newb that doesnt know what hes talking about.



and you know so much and have way more post than all the mods b/c you know so much right... you dont have to be an a$$ b/c he didnt see that the prob was already solved... comments like that start wars... be an adult here!


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that headunit has a dimmer option somewhere in its setup. I didn't connect the illumination wire to anything. Sometimes I drive with the headlights on during the day also... meaning you'll have a dimmed display during the day. But then again it's your choice.


----------



## Solidox2k (Jan 21, 2004)

normally i wouldn't turn the dimmer option on, but im taking a trip to austin, and am leaving at dusk. didn't want the bright disp. to annoy me on the dark road (also i have a red-lit dash, so it kinda contrasts alot, but the dimmer option works fine for that)


----------

